# Charge for damaged and defective drywall?



## sjn2176 (9 mo ago)

I Hang and Finish. On my most recent project the drywall supplier damaged 50-60% of drywall delivered. About 12" of the corners were broke, so as we are hanging we are flipping sheets, cutting off bad spots, in general sorting and making sheets work or cutting off both ends. Pain in the A**. Then prefilling way more than needed. The delivery guys didnt care at all. Not to mention about 30 sheets had manufacture bubble under the paper about 6" round in the middle of the sheet. This adds time cutting out bad spots and fixing broken sheets. The supplier said just bill him. I have no clue what I should charge for the labor. I obviously charge sqft for hanging and finishing, but dont know what the charge to the repairs throughout, any idea?


----------

